# UAD Apollo Twin Duo vs Satellite Thunderbolt Quad Core



## 100khz (Sep 7, 2016)

Just curious since both these cost similar, how much are Apollo convertors worth to pay for them with dual processing when I can buy Quad core satellite with 4 times processing?

Are the preamps and convertors top of the line? What are your experiences. I am on verge of buying an Apollo Twin duo but comparing it with other UAD options where i will lose dac and pres but gain more processing power.

I do not own any UAD gear. I have a presonus audio box as audio interface. Please suggest.


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 7, 2016)

Not sure it's totally relevant to your questions, but I have an Apollo 8 along with an Apollo Twin. I got the Twin so I could open sessions containing UA plugins while traveling with my laptop. The main thing I love about it though is that it acts as a remote monitor controller for the whole Apollo system, along with increasing DSP. And the converters do sound great! I'd take the twin just for the ability to use it as an audio interface with Unison preamps. Killer stuff.


----------



## 100khz (Sep 7, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> And the converters do sound great! I'd take the twin just for the ability to use it as an audio interface with Unison preamps. Killer stuff.



that answers my question as well. Convertors need to be great along with pres, otherwise no benefit buying Apollo twin except if i consider the unison preamps capability alone, just for DSP other options are great like Satellite Thunderbolt Quad Core.

I guess Apollo twin duo shall be a great upgrade to a sub $150 dollar presonus audio box.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 8, 2016)

not sure about a sub $150 Presonus audio box, but I was pretty surprised at how well my 1818VSL stood up to the Apollo Twin... I prefer the Twin for several reasons, and audio quality is one, but for someone that didn't want the DSP piece the 1818VSL was a remarkably good find.

Back to the topic, I'm really very pleased with the audio quality of the preamplifiers, I was not expecting that much from a preamplifier/converter/DSP combo box at this price point. My "high end" preamplifiers include a Millennia Media HV-37 along with a pile of poorly racked (I gotta stop being so lazy) Melcor (predecessor to API) and TAB channels. The Melcor and TAB channels certainly have a different vibe (expected), and the MM just flat out sounds better, more neutral, more present, more... real. I suppose that too should be expected with the difference in price, but stuff can surprise you!

I've always been thrilled with the DSP - meaning the plugins. I think you'll be surprised at how much processing a modest twin can do too - I'm always a bit surprised when the DSP meter doesn't get pegged.

And I am also quite happy with the converters. Of the converters that I've spent any real time with I'd guess (not like I can sit in a room with all of them an compare, sadly) the only others I'd put in this league are Prism, Apogee (although they have their own sound), and Lavry (insanely expensive). The converters in my Apollo are not holding me back.

Here's the reason to buy a UA interface (at least for me) - Unison - this is the bit where they do some sort of wizardry to reconfigure aspects of the input stage to behave more like whatever it is you are modeling. I know, sounds like snake oil - pretty much expected snake oil but was willing to forgive them since everything else would be great. Spoiler - it is real. Now I don't know exactly what they are doing under the hood, and I still have doubts that it is as magical as they say, but it sounds great and it does make a difference - especially for the guitar amplifier simulations. Nah, I guess especially for everything.

There is also the convenience, the user interface (the knob and buttons can control the console application, and do a couple other neat tricks). If I were buying an interface today I'd get a UA Apollo Twin Duo and add a PCI or USB Quad later. I have both and need to decide how I want to add additional inputs... another UA Apollo or an ADAT enabled converter box. Thoughts?


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 8, 2016)

wst3 said:


> - Unison - this is the bit where they do some sort of wizardry to reconfigure aspects of the input stage to behave more like whatever it is you are modeling...Spoiler - it is real. ...it sounds great and it does make a difference - especially for the guitar amplifier simulations. Nah, I guess especially for everything.



Yes to all of this. It really is remarkable. I've compared carefully gain-staged real preamps (Neve, API) to the Unison models, and it is shocking how close they are. Keep in mind no two "vintage" Neves will sound exactly alike, but when you lump all this stuff together, they are all in the same excellent ballpark. As you said, it's not the gear holding someone back in this case. We live in good times!


----------



## 100khz (Sep 8, 2016)

yes, presonus stuff is sturdy and has very good sound quality. Just ordered UAD apollo twin duo.


----------

